# Iron Dragon and Gyno



## neway2win (Jul 27, 2010)

I was running dbol for 4 weeks then 500mg test e for 4 weeks and got gyno at the start of the test, I just got some letro from Iron dragon, anyone know if they are good. I am trying to figure out if one pump is a single dose or what. Is letro good for test related Gyno or do I need nolva? I am about to stop the Test. I have a big hard lump under my right nip... Please Help!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*neway2win* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------

